# Recommend FurAffinity musicians!



## TakeWalker (May 28, 2014)

Hey, all. I'm a good three or four years out of the running with the FA music scene. Fact is, I have no idea who's hot anymore, especially not since a lot of musicians I've been watching for years have drifted away from the site.

So recommend me musicians! Don't worry about recommending people I'm already watching, it just means you have good taste.  Anyone who's up-and-coming, high quality, interesting or just plain good I will appreciate and possibly watch! You can even recommend yourself!

(I'll note that I'm not too big on rap or lo-fi indie music, but you never know!)


----------



## Kalmor (May 28, 2014)

Me. :V

Eh... though seriously... Fox Amoore is still amazingly awesome, but other than that, I have no idea.


----------



## Python Blue (May 29, 2014)

I've recently grown on the likes of StormBlueMusic.


----------



## Troj (May 29, 2014)

Pepper Coyote (of the band Look Left) is definitely worth a watch. Here he is doing a lovely duet with Dancin' Duke:  More Than Words

I adore this song:
 Let Us Fall

I'm also a big fan of the furry parody group Drama Armada. They manage to poke fun at the fandom without too many people getting butthurt, which is harder than it looks .


----------



## TakeWalker (May 29, 2014)

That's two so far, and Kalmor and Troj have good taste already.


----------

